# Who is in the North West ???



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

OK [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
To keep up with all the other post's ,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Anybody in the north west, lancs area ;D [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Im in the Manchester area! 8)


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Warrington, ( EX Manc )

and although I posted to Dani's Northern Midlands thread, I was only being polite.

N.W. Born and bread.

So no, I don't support MUFC.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

> Â
> 
> So no, I don't support MUFC.


So you are a City fan then :-[


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

The colour of my brakes should give it away, 
and before you say it, sod off.  they are getting darker every day.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

> The colour of my brakes should give it away,


Ah ! wigan athletic blue ;D ,i told you red  for the rugby ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Born in Jeddah/Saudi, hence im a foreigner, also meaning I'm allowed to support United, lol ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I'm in the North West, but don't tell anyone or those Southern softy shandy drinkers will all move up here & de-value our homes.

Stay down there you weirdo's


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Im in the Manchester area! Â 8)


Yup: just 3 miles up the road from me  



> and although I posted to Dani's Northern Midlands thread, I was only being polite.


Phew, what a relief : we have polite _posters_  on the forum ;D ;D
Warrington: defo Cheshire [smiley=drummer.gif]

ps: David, you are always welcome at the Bee Hive 8) :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> The colour of my brakes should give it away,
> and before you say it, sod off.  Â they are getting darker every day.


You want _whell-x!!!!_ Works well on breaks too


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

> ps: David, you are always welcome at the Bee Hive Â 8) Â :-*


Thanks Dani but mid week and work (shifts) dont go very often,


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

??? But Monday is beginning of the week :


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

> ??? But Monday is beginning of the week Â : Â


YES  afternoons    or second night   )  :-* :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Seems like work allways gets in the way of fun :


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Living and working in Manchester too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2004)

Currently Glazebury (Warrington), Aberdeen & Lagos in that order. Although car prefers to stay in the North West.

Colin


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Currently own a house in Bolton (for sale), living in Rochdale, working in Irlam, and will eventually be living in lymm/stockton heath! Comprehensive enough?!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

> Currently own a house in Bolton (for sale), living in Rochdale, working in Irlam, and will eventually be living in lymm/stockton heath! Comprehensive enough?! Â


OK you are ALL over the north west


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

hi david

just seen the thread i am in the northwest ;D
but i don,t have blackburn rovers brakes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2004)

yeah im from the manchester area too


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

> but i don,t have blackburn rovers brakes.


Who has these then :-X :-X 
[smiley=baby.gif] blue :-/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Seems like 3/4 are actually _north midlanders_ and will come to the Bee Hive on the 1st March 

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1076089363

*flame suit on/ducks/runs and hides* :

I promise to come to the North-West meet  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

> Warrington: defo Cheshire Â [smiley=drummer.gif]


Oops I thought Cheshire was NW....better shuffle meself over to the North Midlands one then...

I do work in Manc though......

H (Geordie in exile)


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> eventually be living in lymm/stockton heath!


Stockton Heath 

F.C.N.K. [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

Ian


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

FCNK?! Is that bad!? :-[

;DSteve


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Originally from Warrington and now living in Chester


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

A Manchester lad until very recently...

Just moved to Adlington and I see Dani's car passing my house all the time!!

Mark.


----------

